

[Kickstarter] Eon Altar, a Tablet+Smartphone RPG game - eldila
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flyinghelmetgames/eon-altar-a-tabletop-videogame-for-2-5-players

======
thulcandra
My friends are ready to publish their game, and are asking for support to see
their dream come true!

